# Advice from Advanced Hog Hunters



## LNK (Apr 4, 2021)

I live on 10 acres in Wilkes County Ga.I deer hunt but never hog hunting.Hogs are visiting almost every nite now on my property.I go out almost every nite at different time  
but never have seen them , yet each morning new sign. I dont want to hunt all nite for them..Any suggestion ?


----------



## frankwright (Apr 4, 2021)

What are the hogs coming to? Garden plot or food plot?
Put up a trail cam and see if you can pattern them as to what time they come.


----------



## LNK (Apr 4, 2021)

Rooting up leaves under oak trees. No garden or food pots..one nite they rooted up banks around my surface pond.They just make a mess...


----------



## LNK (Apr 4, 2021)

frankwright said:


> What are the hogs coming to? Garden plot or food plot?
> Put up a trail cam and see if you can pattern them as to what time they come.


Below


----------



## bany (Apr 4, 2021)

You might train them with corn, if they are stuck on the area.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 4, 2021)

If you're not hunting the wind properly, you're warning them of your presence before they even get close.  MRi off a trail cam is what one uses to pattern and hunt.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 4, 2021)

Usually starting around February all the acorns are gone and with deer season out most people aren’t running feeders and hogs are rambling all over looking for food. They will root under oak trees looking for hidden nuts and on our club they always root under cedar trees real bad. If you want to hang around put out a feeder or corn if not they’ll usually move on through if they can’t find food


----------



## LNK (Apr 5, 2021)

bany said:


> You might train them with corn, if they are stuck on the area.


Thanks..they returned last nite.I may try nite.tripod stand baited with sour corn.


----------



## LNK (Apr 5, 2021)

sghoghunter said:


> Usually starting around February all the acorns are gone and with deer season out most people aren’t running feeders and hogs are rambling all over looking for food. They will root under oak trees looking for hidden nuts and on our club they always root under cedar trees real bad. If you want to hang around put out a feeder or corn if not they’ll usually move on through if they can’t find food


Sign of hogs started about 2 weeks ago..I have a tripod stand on my property..may put out some corn and hunt.


----------



## LNK (Apr 5, 2021)

Todd E said:


> If you're not hunting the wind properly, you're warning them of your presence before they even get close.  MRi off a trail cam is what one uses to pattern and hunt.


Thanks


----------



## MattLemmon (Apr 5, 2021)

Get a cell cam. I started using one over a bait pile the last few months and it works pretty well. You can try and pattern them using a normal trail cam but if they’re like our pigs they’ll hit the bait between 8pm and 6am, no pattern what so ever.


----------



## sleepr71 (Apr 7, 2021)

I’ve had them that showed up so regular,they were on time,like Employees...then poof...gone for a week,or two. I have a group now that comes to a Corral trap of mine about once a week. Some go in the trap,some don’t. One night,all of them went into the trap & I didn’t wake up to set it off. They are always erratic & unpredictable. Aggravating.


----------



## sleepr71 (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m not sure if you are planning on Trapping,or shooting them? IF you are thinking of trapping(to try & get rid of all of them).....do the trapping first! If you shoot them,you’ll get a few & the rest run off to breed again..?


----------



## tcward (Apr 7, 2021)

Todd E said:


> If you're not hunting the wind properly, you're warning them of your presence before they even get close.  MRi off a trail cam is what one uses to pattern and hunt.


Yep. A Whitetail nose has nothing on a hog nose..


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2021)

Baiting my hog traps with syrup. It goes into the dirt and the coons can't eat it up like they do corn.


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Apr 8, 2021)

Corn, blue Kool aid some cheap beer and let it ferment in a bucket. Hunt over it in a few days dumped out in a hole. If you can find powdered molasses, that is crack for hogs.


----------



## LNK (Apr 9, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> I’m not sure if you are planning on Trapping,or shooting them? IF you are thinking of trapping(to try & get rid of all of them).....do the trapping first! If you shoot them,you’ll get a few & the rest run off to breed again..?


I just want them gone.They were here again last nite 4/8/21
Guess I will hunt all nite and see.
Thanks for info.


----------



## DAVE (Apr 9, 2021)

If you want to shoot pigs put out food, if you want them gone do not feed them.


----------



## LNK (Apr 9, 2021)

DAVE said:


> If you want to shoot pigs put out food, if you want them gone do not feed them.


IM NOT FEEDING THE HOGS !!!...THEY ARE DESTROYING MY PROPERTY......


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Apr 10, 2021)

A very effective option is a thermal or night vision scope. I've trapped hogs but they got wise to it very quickly. Thermal is about the most consistently effective tool I've found, especially for the bigger ones.


----------



## sleepr71 (Apr 10, 2021)

Trap first! Shoot survivors that won’t go in a trap. I’d build a figure 6 trap out of t-posts & 3 (52” tall) combo panels from Tractor supply. Get on YouTube & look up “Figure 6 trap”. Easy enough for 2 people to do,in about 2 hours. Cost will be about $150.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 10, 2021)

LNK said:


> I just want them gone.They were here again last nite 4/8/21
> Guess I will hunt all nite and see.
> Thanks for info.



  @ Todd E has the low down on hogs,  he's a hog killing machine !    pretty sure the hogs have nightmares about him ,,,,  lol


----------



## Howard Roark (Apr 27, 2021)

transfixer said:


> @ Todd E has the low down on hogs,  he's a hog killing machine !    pretty sure the hogs have nightmares about him ,,,,  lol


you got that right.


----------



## Triple C (Apr 28, 2021)

LNK said:


> I live on 10 acres in Wilkes County Ga.I deer hunt but never hog hunting.Hogs are visiting almost every nite now on my property.I go out almost every nite at different time
> but never have seen them , yet each morning new sign. I dont want to hunt all nite for them..Any suggestion ?


PM @Todd E and listen to his sage advice.  Particularly if you want to actually shoot em.  He is a pig killing machine with one heck of a nite-hunting setup.  You can check out a couple of his kills on video in the Oglethorpe County thread under North GA Hunting Reports.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (May 3, 2021)

Got another big hog about 0200 this morning. Pretty sure he’s a Barr hog.


----------



## sleepr71 (May 3, 2021)

Pretty sure he would wreck a nice Hay field,garden,or food plot ..from what I’ve seen?


----------

